# Need help-OC Manli Radeon 9550



## dzg (Jan 5, 2005)

I am new in OC so can someone tell me how high I can OC my video card (core/memory). 
I don't want to do any fan changes and I want to be on the safe side.


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 6, 2005)

You can't be 100% safe while overclocking.. there is always a risk involved when overclocking.. 

I suggest you read this thread before asking any questions.. http://forum.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=463&page=1&pp=10


----------

